# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  mein mann hat die diagnose prostatakrebs

## blume41

wer kann mir etwas darüber sagen.
mein mann hat einen psa wert von 10,0, dann antibiotika.
wert 7,8. entnahme von proben.
einstufung nach untersuchung von G2/7
es soll eine total-op gemacht werden.
im vorraus vielen dank.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Blume,
die angegeben Daten (PSA <10, Gradig 2 (a?/b?) und Gleason 7 (3+4 oder 4+3), weisen auf einen lokalbegrenztes Carzinom hin, welches kurativ (heilend) behandelt werden kann.

Solche kurartive Therapien sind die OP und die Bestrahlung. Beiden Therapien haben Nebenwirkungen. Bei der OP können inkontinenz
und Impotenz eintreten. Hier kommt es vorallem auf das Können des
Chirurgen an.

Ich wurde operiert, bei mir sind diese Nebenwirkungen nicht eingetreten.  

Alles, Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Blume,

auch wenn der Befund erst einmal eine Menge Sorgen und Probleme macht gibt es auch etwas Gutes.
Die Werte deines Mannes sind noch nicht so Negativ das eine Heilung nicht mehr möglich wäre.
Im Gegenteil, es scheint so als wenn die Diagnose noch gerade Rechtzeitig
gestellt worden wäre sodaß dein Mann alle Optionen die eine Heilung beinhalten offen hat.
Ob er sich nun für eine OP entscheidet oder für eine Strahlentherapie, er hat mit den von dir angegebenen Werten wirklich beste Chancen. Natürlich gibt es
bei beiden Verfahren ( OP oder Bestrahlung ) auch Risiken.
- näheres dazu kannst du hier im Forum lesen - 
Natürlich wäre auch Wichtig zu wissen wie alt dein Mann ist denn das hat bzgl. der Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung ( Potenz ) ja eine gewisse Priorität.

Euch viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Behandlung !

P.

----------


## anton0815

> Hallo Blume,
> die angegeben Daten (PSA <10, Gradig 2 (a?/b?) und Gleason 7 (3+4 oder 4+3), weisen auf einen lokalbegrenztes Carzinom hin, welches kurativ (heilend) behandelt werden kann.
> 
> Solche kurartive Therapien sind die OP und die Bestrahlung. Beiden Therapien haben Nebenwirkungen. Bei der OP können inkontinenz
> und Impotenz eintreten. Hier kommt es vorallem auf das Können des
> Chirurgen an.
> 
> Ich wurde operiert, bei mir sind diese Nebenwirkungen nicht eingetreten. 
> 
> ...


servus, du hast wirklich  einen gguten operateur gehabt. ich habe auch krebs, psa 5,2 welchen ich aber mit alternativmedizin und  veraenderter ernaehrung auf 2,97 gedrueckt habe.  ich habe angst vor op und der  evtl. folgenden impotenz.  bin erstmals gespannt  wie sich mein psa wert weiterentwickelt. bin 57 J. alt und  die angst sitzt mir im nacken- auch das trotz guter psa werte der krebs die kapsel durchbrechen koennte - was aber lt. arzt eher unwahrscheinlich ist. weiss jemand bzw. hat man erfahrung mit alternativmedizin evtl. auch galvano methode ??.........mfg.anton

----------


## vaukaa

Anton, 

du wirst beim Lesen der Beiträge im Forum gemerkt haben, dass es hier zwei Fraktionen gibt: Einmal die Alternativen, die mit wait and see, hochdosiertem Fischöl, Vitamin C, Selen, Biobran und ähnlichem über die Runden zu kommen glauben und die anderen, wie z.B. Spertel, Oliver und auch ich, die sich nach der Diagnose zur sofortigen OP (die natürlich möglich sein muß, nach Biopsie, gesichertem Krebs in der Kapsel und einem Gleason, der einen kurativen Ansatz möglich erscheinen läßt) entschlossen haben. Und vielleicht auch Fischöl nehmen, aber nach der OP ;-) 
Das ist schon oft geschrieben worden und auch nichts Neues.

Bei Deinem vermutlich gut operablen PC (Biopsie?) würde ich, du bist urologisch gesehen jung, zur sofortigen OP raten, der Krebs bleibt nunmal nicht in der Kapsel, zumindest mittelfristig nicht.
Die allermeisten, die sich zur OP entschlossen haben, haben nur geringe Nebenwirkungen zu tragen. Der Krebs hat nunmal seinen Preis, aber das Leben sollte er vor Erreichen der statistischen Lebenserwartung nicht kosten.
Es kann dir natürlich kein Arzt eine Kontinenz/Potenz Garantie geben, aber eine gute Klinik wird auch gute Ergebnisse liefern. Aber, wie gesagt: Life is risk, aber das ist bei deiner angekündigten Verhaltensweise nicht anders, wenn nicht größer.

Also, ran an den Feind und alles Gute

Volker

----------


## Patrick

> Hallo Blume
> 
> Die Angaben, die Du zur Diagnose Deines Mannes ins Forum gestellt hast, empfinde ich als lückenhaft: I ......
> Jürg


*Jürgen,
und ich empfinde deine Antwort als etwas zu spät ! Man sollte auch einmal auf das Datum schauen wann eine Anfrage eingestellt wurde !

P.
*

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Patrick

Da habe ich tatsächlich zu wenig aufgepasst und daher meinen Beitrag gelöscht. Danke für den Hinweis!

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## anton0815

> Anton, 
> 
> du wirst beim Lesen der Beiträge im Forum gemerkt haben, dass es hier zwei Fraktionen gibt: Einmal die Alternativen, die mit wait and see, hochdosiertem Fischöl, Vitamin C, Selen, Biobran und ähnlichem über die Runden zu kommen glauben und die anderen, wie z.B. Spertel, Oliver und auch ich, die sich nach der Diagnose zur sofortigen OP (die natürlich möglich sein muß, nach Biopsie, gesichertem Krebs in der Kapsel und einem Gleason, der einen kurativen Ansatz möglich erscheinen läßt) entschlossen haben. Und vielleicht auch Fischöl nehmen, aber nach der OP ;-) 
> Das ist schon oft geschrieben worden und auch nichts Neues.
> 
> Bei Deinem vermutlich gut operablen PC (Biopsie?) würde ich, du bist urologisch gesehen jung, zur sofortigen OP raten, der Krebs bleibt nunmal nicht in der Kapsel, zumindest mittelfristig nicht.
> Die allermeisten, die sich zur OP entschlossen haben, haben nur geringe Nebenwirkungen zu tragen. Der Krebs hat nunmal seinen Preis, aber das Leben sollte er vor Erreichen der statistischen Lebenserwartung nicht kosten.
> Es kann dir natürlich kein Arzt eine Kontinenz/Potenz Garantie geben, aber eine gute Klinik wird auch gute Ergebnisse liefern. Aber, wie gesagt: Life is risk, aber das ist bei deiner angekündigten Verhaltensweise nicht anders, wenn nicht größer.
> 
> ...


servus volker, erstmals herzlichen dank fuer dein info, leider hast du kein statement zu meinem neuen psa wert abgegeben. ist der psa nicht ein  wichtiger faktor bezgl.  bei solch einem rueckgang ist doch keine gefahr- oder ?? bitte schreib mir an mail ..anton_maier2003@yahoo.de...damit ..danke .anton

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Anton

Ich möchte Dir noch einen kurzen Hinweis geben :

Der gemessene PSA-Wert kann sich aus -3- Faktoren zusammensetzen, den entzündungsbedingten und den durch Hyperplasie (Vergrößerung) verursachten Anteil .........und den durch das Karzinom verursachten Wert.

Möglicherweise ist es Dir gelungen, Deinen PSA-Wert durch Deine Ernährungsumstellung und die Einnahme von Ergänzungsmitteln vom entzündungsbedingten Anteil zu bereinigen.

So ist der Rückgang vielleicht zu erklären, aber auch nur theoretisch.

Aber eines ist gewiß; soviel Fischöl gibt es im gesamten Atlantik nicht, dass Du damit Deinen Krebsherd beseitigen kannst.

Ich bin vor genau -2- Jahren (am Sonntag, den 8. Juli ist mein -2- "Geburtstag") operiert worden, ich hatte zu keiner Zeit Schmerzen, war nur `ne halbe Stunde inkontinent und bin auch nicht impotent.

Du solltest nicht den Fehler begehen, Dir Deine sehr gute Ausgangssituation durch Angst vor der Op oder unnütze Eigentherapien zu versauen.

Versuche in Deinem eigenen Interesse langsam zu "Potte" zu kommen und vermeide, Dir Deine eigene Situation so zu recht zu basteln wie Du sie gerne hättest.

Viel Glück dabei !

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Die allermeisten, die sich zur OP entschlossen haben, haben nur geringe Nebenwirkungen zu tragen...


Hallo Volker,

ohne hier eine neue pro-und-contra-OP-Diskussion vom Zaune brechen zu wollen:

Was Du da schreibst, steht in klarem Widerspruch zu praktisch allem, was man sonst zu den OP-Nebenwirkungen liest, einschl. Aussagen von operierenden Schulmedizinern. 

Ich finde es gut, dass sich hier um Forum eine Pro-OP-Fraktion gebildet hat und sich auch artikuliert, aber solche irreführenden Aussagen sollten m.E. unterbleiben.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

Zitat Schorschel



> Was Du da schreibst, steht in klarem Widerspruch zu praktisch allem, was man sonst zu den OP-Nebenwirkungen liest, einschl. Aussagen von operierenden Schulmedizinern.


Hallo Schorschel,
Biitte stell doch nicht solche Behauptungen auf! Die meisten Operateure, zumindest die ausgemachten Spezialisten,  sprechen bzw. schreiben von etwa 90 % Kontinenz und bei Nervschonung von circa 40% Potenzerhalt. Das liest man "sonst" und nichts, was in Widerspruch zu Vaukaas Aussagen stünde.

Viele der problemlos Operierten äußern sich nicht mehr zu ihrer Krankheit, schon gar nicht im Forum. Hier lesen wir vornehmlich von Ratsuchenden, die an den Folgen leiden. Einige mit positiven Erfahrungen, wozu ich mich zähle, geben diese weiter, um Ratschläge zu erteilen und Hilfe zu geben. So wie es andere mit anderem Hintergrund auch tun. Das Gerede von der Fraktion geht mir allmählich auf die Nerven! Für mich gibt es die *Fraktion der PK-Erkrankten.* Dass verschiedene Leute verschiedene Lösungsansätze haben, ist doch für für den Ratsuchenden nur  aufschlussreich. Die inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung muss da ansetzen, wo man Ratschlägen nicht mehr folgen kann und den Ratsuchenden warnen muss. Das sollten alle so halten und nicht für irgendeine "Fraktion" vorsprechen! Aber leider muss ich mich wiederholen, wenn ich mir das Forum manchmal anschaue: Krebs macht nicht klug!
Damit meine ich natürlich nicht dich, Schorschel, du scheinst ja auch eher fraktionslos zu sein, aber deine Äußerung zu den OP-Folgen kann ich eben nicht unkommentiert lassen.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung nach 15 Monaten: Potenz leicht geschwächt, Harnstrahl wie vor 30 Jahren, ansonsten *ABSOLUT KEINE* Neben- oder Nachwirkungen.
Und das wünsche ich allen, mit welcher Therapie auch immer!
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Schorchel,

ich stimme Dir zu. Man sollte sich einfach mal die Zahlen anschauen. Alleine die Todesrate durch die Operation selbst ist extrem hoch, und zwar ca. 1 bis 2%. Die Nebenwirkungen sind massiv, und zwar sofort. Die Rezidivquote ist hoch. Da kann man nichts schön reden. Es ist tausendfaches Leiden.
Es ist nicht mal sicher erwiesen, dass die Operation einen (wesentlichen) Überlebensvorteil bringt. Aber das ist alles schon mal im Forum gesagt und auch an verschiedenen Stellen mit Zahlen belegt.

Insofern sollte man den Kampf für bessere Methoden unterstützen. Die Operation ist _eine_, wenn auch schreckliche, Möglichkeit. Sie hat allerdings eine erfreuliche Seite. Sie ernährt die operierenden Urologen. Diese haben somit kaum Interesse, neue Wege (siehe u.a. Thraed zur Feinnadelbiopsie) zu gehen.
Und so eine HIFU-Aperatur ist auch nicht billig. Da braucht man Patienten, die das amortisieren.

Gute Gesundheit wünscht Wolfgang

----------


## ottogerd

Wolfgang ich finde solche Aussagen unverantwortlich. Das würde heißen bei 100 operierten sterben zwei bei der OP. Das ist unverantwortliche Panikmache und stimmt keinesfalls.

Mein sehr erfahrener Urologe sagt er kann sich an überhaupt keinen Fall erinnern.

Und die Nebenwirkungen, die zugegeben auftreten, sind in erster Linie eine Frage der Arztwahl und beherrschbar. Leider sind die wenigen wirklich guten sehr teuer und werden auch von privaten KK n icht bezahlt. 

Solche polemische Panikmache hilft keinem.

Ich wiederhole nochmal: Außer der OP gibt es keine über Jahre durchgeführte Studien. Alternative neue Methoden mögen gut sein, mag sein, sind aber langfristig nicht verifiziert im Gegensatz zur OP.

----------


## spertel

Wenn solche Aussagen auch an der zukünftigen BPS-Beratungs-Hotline getätigt werden, verbleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass die Telekom möglichst schnell wieder in den Streik tritt und somit die baldige Freischaltung verhindert.

Ich kann mich offensichtlich glücklich schätzen, dass ich noch lebe..., aber im Ernst, wann ist endlich Schluss damit, einen solchen Quatsch zu verbreiten ?

Spertel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,ich habe mal einen Abschnitt mit ein paar Zahlen aus dem Forumsextrakt ennommen. Die Sterblichkeit bei der OP habe ich farblich und fett gekennzeichnet. (http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html) Schon alleine durch allgemeine Risiken bei Operationen und in Krankenhäusern, ist eine gewisse Sterblichkeit gegeben. Zitat: "Gesundheitsministerin Ulla Schmidt (SPD) will darum in einer *Kampagne* mit der Weltgesundheitsorganisation das *Krankenhauspersonal* demnächst *zum regelmäßigen Händewaschen aufrufen.* Denn 30 bis 50 Prozent der Weißkittel auf Intensivstationen, so hat eine Studie ermittelt, desinfizieren sich nicht regelmäßig ihre Finger." Mehr hier: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3831#post13831

Mir geht es nicht darum, Angst zu verbreiten. Aber man sollte die Zahlen schon kennen, zumindest hier im Forum.

Alles Gute Wolfgang

Aus dem Forumsextrakt:
*Wil     ließ sich anregen und schrieb am 5.3.2002:* Lokale     Therapien, ein Vergleich. Die     verschiedenen lokalen Prostatakrebs-Therapien unterscheiden sich in     der Erfolgsrate und der Häufigkeit, mit der Inkontinenz und     Impotenz auftreten. Die Zahlen     hängen sehr stark ab von denen, die den Auftrag geben, die     Zahlen zusammenzustellen und zu veröffentlichen. Unter     optimalen Bedingungen scheint für eine Operation eine     Erfolgsrate von 75 % möglich zu sein. Es dürfen dann     nur T1-Patienten operiert werden und die Definition von Erfolgsrate     muss ziemlich kurz gewählt werden, 5 oder 7 Jahre keine     PSA-Steigung statt z. B. während 10 oder 15 Jahren. Falls     die Statistik für T1/T2 oder sogar pT3-Patienten gemacht wird,     dann stürzen die schönen Zahlen rapide ab, bis 25 %,     siehe Tabelle. (Ein T2-Tumor vor der Operation wird des öfteren     nach der Operation vom Pathologen als pT3 angegeben). Das unten     angegebene Interval für Erfolgsrate (25-75 %) macht es     verständlich, warum ein renommierter Urologe in Holland in     einem Patienten-Rundbrief schrieb (im Rückblick auf seine lange     Laufbahn), dass er 50 % der von ihm operierten Patienten heute     nicht mehr operieren würde. Im Jahr 1999     versuchte ich zum ersten Mal eine Vergleichstabelle aufzustellen.     Ich machte Gebrauch von u. a.: http://www.pslgroup.com/dg/10e4c2.htm http://wellweb.com/PROSTATE/treatmen.htm#brach -----------     TABELLE ------------- *PROSTATAENTFERNUNG     (PE) (Radikale Prostatektomie)* Inkontinenz     23 % (6-41) Impotenz 60     % (25-88) Erfolgsrate     25-75 %, abhaenging u. a. von GS und T Stadium *Todesrate     0,5-2 % (1999) während Operation oder bis 6 Wochen danach. Es     gibt für diese Sterberate verständlicherweise kaum     Statistiken. Das Thema ist ein Tabu. In den letzten Jahren dürfte     die Anzahl der Todesfälle gesunken sein und die Zahl dürfte     sich heute zwischen 0,1 % und 1 % bewegen, abhänging von der     chirurgischen Erfahrung und den technische Möglichkeiten.* *STRAHLENTHERAPIE     (ST) (Externe Röntgenbestrahlung)* Inkontinenz     23 % (6-41) Impotenz     10-30 % Erfolgsrate     unbekannt *LDR-BRACHY-THERAPIE     (LBT) (Seed Implants)* Inkontinenz     3 % Impotenz 15     % Erfolgsrate     80 % falls PK lokal gut begrenzt *Kälte-Therapie     (KT) (Cryotherapie)* Inkontinenz     weniger als 1 % Impotenz 75     % (65-85) Erfolgsrate     unbekannt *HOCH-INTENSIVER     FOCUSSIERTER ULTRASCHALL (HIFU)* (Behandlung     kann wiederholt werden) Inkontinenz     10-15 % Impotenz 50     % Erfolgsrate     70 % falls PK lokal gut begrenzt

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,

*es gibt* hygienische Probleme in den KH, es gibt "bugs", mit denen man sich infizieren und sogar sterben kann. Leider wahr. Deshalb wird sich auch niemand zum Spaß einer OP unterziehen. 
*Es gibt* auch PK. Der verläuft in leider mehr Fällen tödlich als eine RPE. OP ist, wie du sagst, ein möglicher Versuch, dem Krebstod zu entgehen. Halte ich ihn für den erfolgversprechendsten, muss ich das Restrisko eingehen. So einfach ist das. 
Der Betroffenene hat mit den sich
 ihm bietenden Möglichkeiten eine schwerwiegende Entscheidung zu treffen.
Deine Panikmache, untermauert mit _beliebigen Zahlen, die ein Patient vor 8 Jahren zusammengestellt_ hat, erleichtert das nicht.
Dein Weg in der Therapie ist für deinen spezifischen Fall nachvollziehbar, für sehr viele andere wäre er gefährlich und fatal. 
Deshalb mein Rat an Ratsuchende: Studiert die Profile der Schreibenden! Vergleicht deren Ausganssituation mit der eigenen! Zieht eure Schlüsse! 
Beiträge von Leuten, deren Profil nicht zur Verfügung steht, mit Vorsicht genießen. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um Belangloses oder wissenschaftlich Fundiertes objektiv dargestellt.

----------


## Anonymous1



----------


## wassermann

Danke, Dieter, und schöne Grüße!
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter, 

besten Dank für die Zahlen. Hallo Wassermann, das hört sich ja wesentlich besser an.
Leider findet man auf den Seiten des BPS und im Forum bzw. Forumsextrakt schwer die Sachen, die einen im Augenblick interessieren. Es müsste eine intelligente Suche quer durch alle Inhalte geben. Auch sind persönliche Meinungen, alte und neue Erkenntnisse, gesicherte und ungesicherte Erkenntnisse gemixt. 

Trotzdem habe ich nach mehrmonatiger Recherche für mich einen eigenen Weg mit FNAB und DNA-Analyse gefunden. Ob dieser richtig oder falsch ist oder war, werde ich wahrscheinlich nie erfahren. Nur, wenn eine neue revolutionäre Heilungsmethode gefunden wird, so lange ich noch in Ordnung bin, war der Weg auf jeden Fall richtig. Da diese Methode nicht in Sicht ist, hoffe ich darauf, gut bis zu meinem Ableben durchzukommen.

Herzliche Grüße Wolfgang

----------


## HorstK

Zitat (Auszug) von Wassermann:

"Deshalb mein Rat an Ratsuchende: Studiert die Profile der Schreibenden! Vergleicht deren Ausganssituation mit der eigenen! Zieht eure Schlüsse! 
Beiträge von Leuten, deren Profil nicht zur Verfügung steht, mit Vorsicht genießen."
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo,
warum PK- Betroffene, bes.auch die, die was zu sagen haben (im BPS) und anderen Ratschläge erteilen wollen, nichts bis fast nichts von ihrer Therapie in ihr öffentl. Profil stellen bleibt deren Geheimnis. Für mich ist es schwer nachvollziehbar. "Privatheit" hin oder her. 
Alles Gute
Horst

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo liebe Diskutanten,

ich habe noch eine Tabelle gefunden: Sie steht auf der Internetseite der Uniklinik Gießen/Marburg. http://www.med.uni-marburg.de/e-einr...komplikationen 

*Komplikationen der radikalen Entfernung der Prostata und der Samenblasen*

  Perioperative Mortalität (Sterblichkeit)  0-2,1 %    Relevante Blutung  1-11 %    Rektumverletzung  0-5,4 %    Lungenembolie  0,8-7,7 %    Urinextravasation  0,3-15,4 %    Leichte Stressharninkontinenz  4-50 %     Schwere Stressharninkontinenz  0-15 %    Impotenz  29-100 %    Blasenhalsobstruktion  0,5-14,6 %    Harnleiterstenosen  0-0,7 %    Harnröhrenstenosen  2-9 %    

 Diese Komplikationsraten sind in ihrer teils beträchtlichen Variabilität sowohl von der Erfahrung des Operateurs, als auch von dem Operationsaufkommen in dem jeweiligen Zentrum abhängig [11]. 

*[11]*         Begg CB, Riedel ER, Bach PB, Kattan MW, Schrag D, Warren JL, Scardino PT. Variations in morbidity after radical prostatectomy. N Engl J Med 2002 April 11;346(15):1138-44.


Alles Gute Wolfgang

P.S.: Hallo Horst, ich stimme Dir zu, eine eigenes öffentliches Profil sollte schon immer vorhanden sein.

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Namensvetter aus Berlin,


Leute wie Du sind für mich, als erfolgreich Operierter, der Grund, hier im Forum zu bleiben. Damit ich Neu-Betroffene vor Deinesgleichen warnen kann.



Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## wassermann

Zitat Wolfgang aus Berlin:
Hallo Wassermann, das hört sich ja wesentlich besser an.

Was sich hier anders oder besser anhört, bleibt dein Geheimnis. An meiner Haltung hat sich absolut gar nichts geändert. Eine Wiederholung in diesem Zusammenhang oder ein weiteres Eingehen auf deine Aussagen daher unnötig. Auf indirekte Maßregelungen wie oben reagiere ich u.U. gereizt.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## LudwigS

.......wobei, lieber Wolfgang A., auch die Möglichkeit besteht, dass du überhaupt keinen Krebs hattest.
Auch Pathologen irren sich gelegentlich.

Die von dir im Profil angegebene Tumorgrösse korrelliert nicht mit deinem PSA.
Der schnelle Anstieg kann eigentlich nur mit entzündlichen Prozessen logisch begründet werden.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo lieber Ludwig,

...... das wär zu schön um wahr zu sein. Natürlich war das auch mein erster Gedanke. Mein AHB-Arzt (Laborarzt) hat jedoch anhand der mitgebrachten Untersuchungsergebnissen festgestellt, dass der Quotient von freiem PSA (fPSA) zu Gesamt-PSA (tPSA) 0,12 betragen hat. Werte unter 0,20 sind meines Wissens nach ein Anzeichen auf PK.
Aber selbst wenn man mir nur die chronisch entzündete Prostata entfernt hätte, also kein Krebs vorhanden gewesen wäre, bin ich froh das unnütze Ding los zu sein. Was meine Potenz betrifft habe ich noch etwas Geduld.
Wie Du in meinem Profil lesen kannst gehe ich mit dieser Sache ganz gelassen und humorvoll um, oder wie der Kabarettist Dr. Eckhard von Hirschhausen schreibt:
"Weich ist weich, hart ist hart, aber immer weich ist sehr hart".

Einen schönen Gruß nach Sachsen

Wolfgang

----------


## LudwigS

Danke, lieber Wolfgang, aber um Unklarheiten zu vermeiden:

1. Hoher Quotient fPSA/PSA wahrscheinlich BPH.

2. Niedriger Quotient wahrscheinlich Krebs und/oder Prostatitis.

Der Quotient ist bei vorhandener Prostatitis zur Unterscheidung gesund/krank ungeeignet.

Zumindest bekommst du kein Rezidiv.
Ist ja auch was wert.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo allseits,

mal rein von der Logik her:

Zitat "wassermann":



> Hallo Schorschel,
> Biitte stell doch nicht solche Behauptungen auf! Die meisten Operateure, zumindest die ausgemachten Spezialisten, sprechen bzw. schreiben von etwa 90 % Kontinenz und bei Nervschonung von circa 40% Potenzerhalt. Das liest man "sonst" und nichts, was in Widerspruch zu Vaukaas Aussagen stünde.


Wie Du mit dieser bzgl. Potenz eher ernüchternden Aussage (und bei wieviel Prozent gibt es denn überhaupt Nervschonung - sei sie ein- oder zweiseitig??) die nachfolgend nochmals zitierte Aussage von Volker unterstützen willst, kann ich nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen!?

Zitat "vaukaa":



> Die allermeisten, die sich zur OP entschlossen haben, haben nur geringe Nebenwirkungen zu tragen.


Die von Wolfgang aus nun wirklich nicht fragwürdiger und anti-OP-eingestellter Quelle zitierte Übersicht (siehe unten) kommt der Wahrheit wohl deutlich näher, und auf solchen Erfahrungen beruhte meine Kritik an Volkers aus meiner Sicht ziemlich fahrlässiger Aussage:




> *Komplikationen der radikalen Entfernung der Prostata und der Samenblasen*
> 
> Leichte Stressharninkontinenz 4-50 % Schwere Stressharninkontinenz 0-15 % Impotenz 29-100%


Im Übrigen finde ich es bedauerlich, dass jeder Beitrag, der auch nur im Entferntesten als OP-kritisch interpretiert werden könnte, gleich wieder die üblichen Reflexe auslöst.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------

